# Wayne Co, NC-17 mo old, injured pup needs you!



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

<span style='font-family: Fixedsys'><span style="color: #FF0000">Recieved this e-mail on 9/29:</span></span>

This beautiful, sweet mostly black shepherd was an owner turn in in the Wayne Co, NC shelter. He was born in May, 2007, and had a cut from the cable he was tied to on his leg. He was pulled out so he would not be put down.and put in a boarding kennel. The kennel is risking their license fostering him so he needs to get out ASAP. The inspector is returning next week and he has to be out of there.

Please contact me if you can help and CROSSPOST. This is urgent.
Nina
Goldsboro, NC
919-778-6712


----------



## brandynbrown (Jul 31, 2008)

*Re: Wayne Co, NC, Male, Black, sweet, needs out*

Is he up to date on everything and what is the adoption fee?


----------



## nova (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: Wayne Co, NC, Male, Black, sweet, needs out*

Bump..poor boy crosspost for you too.I will be in touch for more info.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*GOLDSBORO,NC-1 YR MALE-INJURED-URGENT*

This beautiful, sweet mostly black shepherd was an owner turn in in the Wayne Co, NC shelter. He was born in May, 2007, and had a cut from the cable he was tied to on his leg. He was pulled out so he would not be put down.and put in a boarding kennel. The kennel is risking their license fostering him so he needs to get out ASAP. The inspector is returning next week and he has to be out of there.

Please contact me if you can help and CROSSPOST. This is urgent.
Nina
Goldsboro, NC
919-778-6712


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Wayne Co, NC, Male, Black, sweet, needs out*

bump


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: Wayne Co, NC, Male, Black, sweet, needs out*

He is also posted in the non-urgent section (??).  There are some better picures, and the contact info is still there. He is a very handsome boy. 

Link to thread


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: Wayne Co, NC, Male, Black, sweet, needs out*

Just looked at the pics on the other thread....these are 2 different dogs, yet the description is the same for both. The one on this page is black...including legs....the other one is B/T (but does have the leg injury mentioned in e-mail). I'll try to find out more info.


----------



## frenchie27 (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: GOLDSBORO,NC-1 YR MALE-INJURED-URGENT*

Gorgeous guy, If I lived nearby he would be mine!!! If anyone can help this pile of love, please do so!!!!


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: GOLDSBORO,NC-1 YR MALE-INJURED-URGENT*

looks like another american showlines boy to me. and he's in trouble. he needs help!


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: Wayne Co, NC, Male, Black, sweet, needs out*

Spoke to Nina about this pretty boy. The pictures ARE the same dog....said the lighting was poor when she took the initial shot in the shelter (so the tan legs didn't show well). She said he is very sweet, and loves attention. Is still very much a puppy in mannerisms. She doesn't know too much about his medical history...he had a set of puppy shots, but subsequent vet visits were on base....she doesn't have those records. He was an owner surrender. He is not neutered. The lady at the boarding facility is going to test him with cats/dogs today...at least that is the plan, and will update on how it goes. 

So, that is the latest on the pretty black and tan shepherd....hopefully can find a good place for him to go.


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: GOLDSBORO,NC-1 YR MALE-INJURED-URGENT*

Spoke to Nina about this pretty boy. The pictures ARE the same dog....said the lighting was poor when she took the initial shot in the shelter (so the tan legs didn't show well). She said he is very sweet, and loves attention. Is still very much a puppy in mannerisms. She doesn't know too much about his medical history...he had a set of puppy shots, but subsequent vet visits were on base....she doesn't have those records. He was an owner surrender. He is not neutered. The lady at the boarding facility is going to test him with cats/dogs today...at least that is the plan, and will update on how it goes. 

So, that is the latest on the pretty black and tan shepherd....hopefully can find a good place for him to go.


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: Wayne Co, NC, Male, Black, sweet, needs out*

I notified mods about other thread.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: Wayne Co, NC, Male, Black, sweet, needs out*

Oh he is a cutie!!! And he sounds like a wonderful dog!!! Anyone out there looking for a new best friend???


----------



## maxismom (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: GOLDSBORO,NC-1 YR MALE-INJURED-URGENT*

Oh he is very handsome. Poor baby hurt on top of it all. He must be from Seymour Johnson AFB. I hope he is able to be pulled soon.


----------



## LadyHawk (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: Wayne Co, NC, Male, Black, sweet, needs out*

bump


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: Wayne Co, NC, Male, Black, sweet, needs out*




















































Looks like our Shadow ! He is awesome ! Love them blacks !


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

*Re: Wayne Co, NC, Male, Black, sweet, needs out*



> Quote: He was pulled out so he would not be put down.and put in a boarding kennel.


Moving to Non-Urgent as this section is only for GSDs in High-Kill Shelters.


----------



## Patsy (Jul 26, 2001)

*Re: GOLDSBORO,NC-1 YR MALE-INJURED-URGENT*

I hope this is not too confusing, there were two threads on this hurt little boy so I am merging them.

He has been rejected at this tender young age and is alone and hurtingly lonely.

Please help soothe his injured leg (I can't imagine how he must of been bound up like that and for how long to suffer those wounds.

Won't you please take him in your heart and home and let him recover emotioinally and physically?

He deserves nothing less..... sweet litttle boy....


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: GOLDSBORO,NC-1 YR MALE-INJURED-URGENT*

Just recieved another cross-post on this boy....it is really urgent now...can anyone help??

<span style="color: #660000"><span style='font-family: Verdana'>_The German Shepherd that is being fostered at Pet Palace needs a place to go. The inspector will be coming back and he is one of the extra animals that are not suppose to be there. This inspector will make Terry get rid of these extra animals one way or another. Along with the Shepherd there is about 10 animals that have been rescued or dumped and are not suppose to be there. Terry has been warned that she can be closed down or worse, these animals may have to be destroyed because they are not owner owned. The inspector told Terry at Pet Palace that is why we have a county shelter for these extra animals to go. Some of these poor guys have been dumped literally at the door of Pet Palace. Please if someone can help with any of these cats, kittens, or dogs, call Pet Palace at (919) 778-1991. Ask for Terry or leave a message for Terry. 

Pet Palace is in Goldsboro, NC. Transportation can possibly be arranged._</span></span>


----------



## brandynbrown (Jul 31, 2008)

*Re: GOLDSBORO,NC-1 YR MALE-INJURED-URGENT*

My daughter screems everytime I go to get the phone what do I need to do to help him? I can call when she takes a nap....


----------



## mmackey (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: GOLDSBORO,NC-1 YR MALE-INJURED-URGENT*

Should this guy be in the Urgent section?? His life may not be directly in danger, but if the inspector comes, it may be too late..


----------



## Patsy (Jul 26, 2001)

*Re: GOLDSBORO,NC-1 YR MALE-INJURED-URGENT*

I can't believe this precious little one hasn't been scooped up, I already have six, 3 of whom would be at the bottom of a landfill today if it weren't for rescue.

PLEASE, help this sweetness find forever, he's had a rough start and needs to know the kindness and dedication we all have for this, our noble beloved breed, of which he is a soldi member.

Help him, please give him this once chance at life and love.

Please......


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: GOLDSBORO,NC-1 YR MALE-INJURED-URGENT*

Bump


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: GOLDSBORO,NC-1 YR MALE-INJURED-URGENT*

I'll try Dogs Deserve Better, maybe they can help.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: GOLDSBORO,NC-1 YR MALE-INJURED-URGENT*

I've sent an email to Shari at Dogs Deserve Better. I'll try a couple of more places, can someone make sure this baby is still there? I just can't call right now from work.


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: GOLDSBORO,NC-1 YR MALE-INJURED-URGENT*

Whatever became of testing him around cats/other dogs/kids, etc.? Do we know anything about that? Where is Goldsboro?

(P.S. the first picture and the followed pictures are not the same dog. The first dog appears almost solid black, no tan on his face or ears or anywhere on his legs, while the injured dog has tan on his ears, face, legs, etc. Either way, they're both adorable.)


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: GOLDSBORO,NC-1 YR MALE-INJURED-URGENT*

I just sent an email to the Animal Rescue & Foster Program of Greensboro. I agree with SouthernThistle-these just can't be the same dog but I am assuming I am working on the second dog shown. The first dog is a solid black with a white spot on his chest. The second dog is black and tan (not only on legs but face as well). I'm concerned this might cause confusion to those I"m referring here for further info about him.


----------



## maggs30 (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: GOLDSBORO,NC-1 YR MALE-INJURED-URGENT*



> Originally Posted By: VSnapSpoke to Nina about this pretty boy. The pictures ARE the same dog....said the lighting was poor when she took the initial shot in the shelter (so the tan legs didn't show well). She said he is very sweet, and loves attention. Is still very much a puppy in mannerisms. She doesn't know too much about his medical history...he had a set of puppy shots, but subsequent vet visits were on base....she doesn't have those records. He was an owner surrender. He is not neutered. The lady at the boarding facility is going to test him with cats/dogs today...at least that is the plan, and will update on how it goes.
> 
> So, that is the latest on the pretty black and tan shepherd....hopefully can find a good place for him to go.



It is the same dog. This was discussed earlier in the thread. Confirmed by the shelter.


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: GOLDSBORO,NC-1 YR MALE-INJURED-URGENT*

Sorry, but I just can't believe that the two dogs are the same dogs. They look nothing alike in color or structure...unless I'm blind







:


----------



## Gigi (Dec 13, 2002)

*Re: GOLDSBORO,NC-1 YR MALE-INJURED-URGENT*

They look nothing alike. There has to be 2 dogs


----------



## maggs30 (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: GOLDSBORO,NC-1 YR MALE-INJURED-URGENT*

I am just stating what the shelter told us. They confirmed it to VSnap. It does look unlikely but that is just what we were told.


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: GOLDSBORO,NC-1 YR MALE-INJURED-URGENT*

The reason I am concerned is that they are, clearly, two different dogs. I understand the black and tan one has the injury and is the one at the boarding facility where the inspector is coming back (if the boarding facility has the kennel space, can they request a different license for more dogs allowed?)

However, that still leaves the black dog with the star on his chest though it may be too late for him now since he was said to be the same dog. 

If the shelter "confirms" that the two dogs as pictured are the "same" dog then there is no way to verify if that dog (the black one) is still there or not via phone or e-mail.


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

*Re: GOLDSBORO,NC-1 YR MALE-INJURED-URGENT*

How come this isnt in urgent?


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: GOLDSBORO,NC-1 YR MALE-INJURED-URGENT*

SouthernThistle thanks for doing the side by side comparison pics, I think someone at the shelter is just confused. I have not heard from any of the rescues I emailed yesterday-my focus was on the second dog shown with the leg injury. I can't help but to think I"ve sceen that pic of the black dog before but it could have just been here on this thread????


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: GOLDSBORO,NC-1 YR MALE-INJURED-URGENT*



> Originally Posted By: DanniHow come this isnt in urgent?


"These dogs are currently living in High Kill Shelters and need immediate rescue!"

^ Urgent Section


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: GOLDSBORO,NC-1 YR MALE-INJURED-URGENT*

bump


----------



## Hilary (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: GOLDSBORO,NC-1 YR MALE-INJURED-URGENT*

bump!


----------

